
Questions to Ask at the End of a Technical Interview - wheresvic1
https://smalldata.tech/blog/2017/03/27/questions-to-ask-at-the-end-of-a-technical-interview
======
bradknowles
Other than the you/your language issue, I think these are good questions to
ask.

But ask them at the beginning of the interview, not the end.

